
Ask HN: How do you keep track and organize your life? - truetaurus
I am doing a little research into a project I am thinking of building and would like to get some more ideas to validate it.<p>I want to build a web app that helps you keep track of your life. This means things like random thoughts and notes, birthdays, friendships, films and music you discover, and a whole lot more that needs fleshing out.<p>So the questions I have are more open ended to see what people use and what still needs solving.<p>1) How do you keep track of your life?<p>2) How do you get reminded on important life events and thoughts you once had so you do not forget them?<p>3) What apps do you use?<p>4) What things do you find hard to keep track of?<p>5) How do you write down your thoughts?<p>6) Any other things?<p>So if anyone feels like contributing, feel free to submit comments here :)<p>thanks!
======
soinus
I run a Trello board along the lines of Getting Things Done, i.e., everything
I have to do goes into this board. It starts with "incoming" list, which can
also be filled from email. Every morning I look at what is there in the
"incoming" list and these tasks move on to "today", "this week" or "later"
lists. Also, tasks from those lists go back into "today" if needed. When I'm
done with a task it moves to a "Done" list, which gets emptied automatically
every night. Additionally, I have a "waiting on" list for things out of my
control. That is about it. This system is free, I can success it from
anywhere, and it is motivating to drag stuff over.

~~~
truetaurus
Do you organize stuff into different categories (can trello do that?)? Like
home, work, hobbies, investigations, etc

Or is that something you dont really need to do?

------
ijustwanttovote
I just finished Getting Things Done by David Allen
[https://amzn.to/2YQvRHT](https://amzn.to/2YQvRHT). He does a good job of
explaining how to organize your to do list.

I use Things 3 for my check list. I use Streaks for habits. I use Bear for
writing. I use Pocket for read it later.

~~~
truetaurus
Ah yes Bear seems pretty cool but really only for apple so is quite annoying

------
user_agent
Three words that changed my life: Getting Things Done (GTD) back-envelope
project and tasks management methodology.

